# Police Reward Good Drivers With Coffee



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2007)

Something to lighten the mood a touch, shared with the usual disclaimer...

Article Link

RANCHO CORDOVA, Calif. (AP) — Happy holidays. Now pull over to the side of the road.

Motorists may be in for a surprise if they spot flashing red lights in their rearview mirrors in this Sacramento suburb during the holiday season.

Police are stopping law-abiding motorists and rewarding their good driving with $5 Starbucks gift cards.

A traffic officer came up with the idea to "promote the holiday spirit and enhance goodwill between the traffic unit and the motoring public," police Sgt. Tim Curran said.

Local businesses donated money to buy the gift cards.

"They raised a substantial amount of money," Curran said. "They'll be pulling over a lot of people."


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Dec 2007)

I read that earlier today and thought it was great!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (18 Dec 2007)

That's pretty good!

I'm willing to bet its to also catch those "good"drunk drivers as well.

5 dollar starbuck certificate
1 random act of police kindness.
1 count of DUI after officer smells booze on the driver...
PRICELESS.


----------

